# Problemas para recepcion de fm y tv. que antena me sirve



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Jul 5, 2009)

me encuentro a un poco mas de 100 kmts. de distancia de las emisoras y poseo problemas con la recepcion de la señal de fm 88 - 108 mghz. y tv. adquiri una antena logoperiodica de cuatro elementos y de 3.5 dbs de ganancia para los canales bajos y 6 dbs. para los altos y el resultado fue muy pobre para la tele y para fm no capto nada. tanto asi que recepciono mejor con una vieja  antena de uhf y 8 dbs. de ganancia. que opinan si adquiero una gigantesca antena logoperiodica de 4mts. de longitud con 17 elementos y 11 dbs. de ganancia para los altos, ademas quiero saber si esta misma antena me recepciona la señal de fm (88- 108 mghz.) para mi sistema de audio. y si ademas adquiero un amplificador para aumentar la señal sera que tendre problemas con interferncias por la ganancia tan alta o que filtros puedo adquirir para evitarlos o ¿tambien se podria  sobrecargar el receptor de tv y a la vez la imagen se degradaria?


----------



## unleased! (Jul 5, 2009)

Lo que tienes que hacer es colocar dos antenas.

Una de TV y otra de radio en el mismo mastil distanciadas en altura de 1m una de la otra.

Colocas un mastil de 2 metros. A un metro de altura colocas la de radio y la de TV en la punta del mastil o lo que es lo mismo, a 2 metros de altura.

Después tienes que comprar un amplificador llamado de "banda ancha" que tenga una entrada de antena de TV y otra de radio.

Conectas todo donde corresponde, orientas las antenas convenientemente y listo.

Me parece un poco raro que el que te vendió la antena no te asesorara convenientemente.  

Saludos.


----------



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Jul 6, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

lo del amplificador lo veo complicado encontrarlo en mi region lo que he vistos son unos amplificador de fm con un toma y cuatro salidas no se si estos me sirvan uniendo con un accesorio en  T los cables de cada antena y llevarlos en uno solo a la entrada del amplificador. Lo otro es, si es posible, la aplicacion de una sola antena ya que las emisoras de radio y tv quedan en la misma dirección. cuantos decibeles de ganancia son necesarios para recepcionar a  mas de 100 kmts. teniendo en cuenta que en el caso de una sola antena tendria que servir a dos tvs. y a un receptor de fm. mira en esta web las antenas y me comentas. la que mas creo que es apropiada es el modelo lp17 www.venturello.com


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 6, 2009)

te contare lo que hice alguna vez que vivia muy lejos de la civilizacion. coloque tres mastiles de 3m de altura, tubos, cañas, palos, como quieras llamarles en forma de triangulo equilatero separados unos 11 metros con la abertura de 120º hacia la zona que me interesaba recibir las señales de radio y TV, con unas botellas de vidrio a modo de aisladores, luego tendi dos alambres de 10m cada uno en forma de "V" por supuesto con la parte de la abertura hacia donde me interesaba recibir, en la parte del vertice conecte un alambre mellizo calibre 18 a cada extremo los lleve hasta la TV y eureka veia todos los canales y radios de FM de la ciudad lejana que estaba mas alla de los 100Km.


----------



## amtzva (Nov 25, 2010)

Pulsar71 dijo:


> te contare lo que hice alguna vez que vivia muy lejos de la civilizacion. coloque tres mastiles de 3m de altura, tubos, cañas, palos, como quieras llamarles en forma de triangulo equilatero separados unos 11 metros con la abertura de 120º hacia la zona que me interesaba recibir las señales de radio y TV, con unas botellas de vidrio a modo de aisladores, luego tendi dos alambres de 10m cada uno en forma de "V" por supuesto con la parte de la abertura hacia donde me interesaba recibir, en la parte del vertice conecte un alambre mellizo calibre 18 a cada extremo los lleve hasta la TV y eureka veia todos los canales y radios de FM de la ciudad lejana que estaba mas alla de los 100Km.



Amigo, saludos:

Podrías enviar una explicación gráfica de tu desarrollo: fotografías o esquemas, me parece interesante de realizarlo....


----------

